# Bike Suggestions For Just A Bike



## NYDrew (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a bike, but I don't need anything special.  I don't want to spend more the $200, maybe up to $300.  I just want something to enjoy the paved paths around Burlington, perhaps something that can handle some easy dirt trails as well.  I don't know how to evaluate a good bike, so I'm stearing away from used because I don't want a lemon.

Are there any companies that make a good quality low end bike.  No fancy frills, just something reliable and comfortable.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you been to Earl's Cycle in Burlington? I like the guys there, smart and friendly.  http://earlsbikes.com/   They helped with the purchase of my first bike and they stock pretty much everything from kids bikes to high end race bikes. Worth a look.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2011)

Go to a local bike shop, you may be able to find something that's on sale or clearanced.  Though I don't know how likely that is this time of year.  You're not likely to find a decent new bike for $200, the only bikes in that range are going to be big box store junk.  The other option is to shop bikesdirect.com, some people have had really good luck with them.  But, it's a bit of a risk if you don't know what size frame you need.  Also, you obviously won't have a shop to bring the bike back to if there's any issues.  I wouldn't recommend the online route to someone just getting into cycling.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 9, 2011)

NYDrew said:


> I'm looking for a bike, but I don't need anything special.  I don't want to spend more the $200, maybe up to $300.  I just want something to enjoy the paved paths around Burlington, perhaps something that can handle some easy dirt trails as well.  I don't know how to evaluate a good bike, so I'm stearing away from used because I don't want a lemon.
> 
> Are there any companies that make a good quality low end bike.  No fancy frills, just something reliable and comfortable.





Go to walmart.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jun 9, 2011)

REI's in-house line Novarro has some cheap and decent hybrids bikes, as does Marin, but you're still a good $100 below the entry-level price point.

If you're short enough, this wouldn't be a bad option (assuming its actually in OK condition): http://burlington.craigslist.org/bik/2429870622.html

Then if you're biking a lot you'll easily persuade yourself to spend a little more on a decent ride.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 10, 2011)

see if theres a local haro or jamis dealer in your area, i picked up a nice leftover haro v2 for my son for $200 last year. both co's have some decent bikes at or near your pricepoint. all else fails try dick's you'll at least get semi bike shop service/knowledge.  a performance bike retail outlet just opened by me, some good deals there also


----------



## Puck it (Jun 10, 2011)

Check Amazon too.  I picked up a new mtn bike on there for ~$700.  List was $1500.  It was on sale for ~$900 and then got 20% with my amazon.com card.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2011)

NYDrew said:


> I'm looking for a bike, but I don't need anything special.  I don't want to spend more the $200, maybe up to $300.  I just want something to enjoy the paved paths around Burlington, perhaps something that can handle some easy dirt trails as well.  I don't know how to evaluate a good bike, so I'm stearing away from used because I don't want a lemon.
> 
> Are there any companies that make a good quality low end bike.  No fancy frills, just something reliable and comfortable.



here's my 2 cents and i mean no disrespect to anyone who gave me advice back then or now.


i was like you but wanted a bit more of an offroad bike. i wanted to spend less than $500.  i had a POS bike with no front shocks that i enjoyed riding on dirt trails and light off-road.  i ended up spending about $700 on a trek hardtail. i really enjoyed MTB that summer but by the end of that season i was pissed, i wanted a FS bike rather than the HT but to me the $700 was a significant investment in a sport i really liked but didn't love (like skiing) so i couldn't justify selling it for 50% to then spend $1000 on a FS bike.   i would have much rather spent $250/$300 on a HT with lower end features to get started with to see if  like the sport and then spent more on a good bike once i knew what i wanted.

fast forward 3 summers - i hate my bike even more. i'm fat and out of shape with a bad back and the thought of riding it never crosses my mind other then when i have to move it to get to something in the garage.  again, would have rather spent $250/300 especially after replacing derailers and stuff which cost me another $300 since buying it


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't looked in a while, but if past experience holds true, you should be able to get an entry level mt. bike from a bike shop for around $300-$350. It may be on the high end of what you are looking to spend, but will be worth it for a quality bike that will last. An entry level mt. bike will be more than adequate for the type of riding you are looking to do.


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I haven't looked in a while, but if past experience holds true, you should be able to get an entry level mt. bike from a bike shop for around $300-$350. It may be on the high end of what you are looking to spend, but will be worth it for a quality bike that will last. An entry level mt. bike will be more than adequate for the type of riding you are looking to do.


+1

The DW and I bought basic Specialized mountain bikes about 18 years ago for around $300 each, still work fine today.  A few years ago I purchased a similar bike for my son at a LBS for just over $400 and I expect that bike to last as well.  I wouldn't mind a nice basic road bike but at this time I don't spend enough time riding to justify the expense.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> here's my 2 cents and i mean no disrespect to anyone who gave me advice back then or now.
> 
> 
> i was like you but wanted a bit more of an offroad bike. i wanted to spend less than $500.  i had a POS bike with no front shocks that i enjoyed riding on dirt trails and light off-road.  i ended up spending about $700 on a trek hardtail. i really enjoyed MTB that summer but by the end of that season i was pissed, i wanted a FS bike rather than the HT but to me the $700 was a significant investment in a sport i really liked but didn't love (like skiing) so i couldn't justify selling it for 50% to then spend $1000 on a FS bike.   i would have much rather spent $250/$300 on a HT with lower end features to get started with to see if  like the sport and then spent more on a good bike once i knew what i wanted.
> ...



Maybe you should get a road bike
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=92049
:wink:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2011)

So what your saying is that it's your bikes fualt you don't ride anymore ? 



gmcunni said:


> here's my 2 cents and i mean no disrespect to anyone who gave me advice back then or now.
> 
> 
> i was like you but wanted a bit more of an offroad bike. i wanted to spend less than $500.  i had a POS bike with no front shocks that i enjoyed riding on dirt trails and light off-road.  i ended up spending about $700 on a trek hardtail. i really enjoyed MTB that summer but by the end of that season i was pissed, i wanted a FS bike rather than the HT but to me the $700 was a significant investment in a sport i really liked but didn't love (like skiing) so i couldn't justify selling it for 50% to then spend $1000 on a FS bike.   i would have much rather spent $250/$300 on a HT with lower end features to get started with to see if  like the sport and then spent more on a good bike once i knew what i wanted.
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> So what your saying is that it's your bikes fualt you don't ride anymore ?



That's what I got out of it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> So what your saying is that it's your bikes fualt you don't ride anymore ?



no, the 40 lbs and back pain (1 probably causes the other) are mostly to blame.  as i tried to say, i didn't like my bike after the first summer while i still enjoyed MTB'ing

spend less on a "not special" bike and if you love the sport then invest more $$ would be my advice.

if you are riding paved paths and easy dirt trails you can do that on just about anything. i did it on this for many years and only upgraded cuz i wanted to do "not easy" dirt trails.







yes, that is a gel seat!  but NYDrew did say he wanted comfort!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> if you are riding paved paths and easy dirt trails you can do that on just about anything.



This is all very true.  But, I would still go for a low level bike from a LBS over something from a big box store.  The bike you show looks to be about the level of bike that I'm thinking of, in it's day anyway.  By low level I mean in the $400 range, maybe less.  I'd probably be looking for a hybrid type of bike since it sounds like most of the riding will be on paved paths.


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 11, 2011)

if you can do a little assembly, you may consider these guys. I love riding, used to ride a high end road bike, but when that got stolen and the insurance check came, I bought a motorcycle. Bicycles should be priced like bicycles...cripe, high end Trek is $151 less than the world championship Supercross motorcycle, and $3k MORE than a 650 Kawasaki KLR...
http://www.bikesdirect.com/?gclid=COTO1I6SxqECFSQ65QodbWWDBw


----------



## KD7000 (Jun 11, 2011)

NYDrew said:


> I don't know how to evaluate a good bike, so I'm steering away from used because I don't want a lemon.


There has to be someone you know who is bike-knowledgeable who you could ask for help.  A used bike off Craig's List is really your best bet for the budget you have.


----------

